# Ideapad K1 Sleep Of Death?



## AceNJ (Oct 23, 2011)

So I updated my new ideapad to the latest update and when I leave it idle over night and go to use it the next day, pressing the power button won't turn the screen on. If I press it a second time the screen will turn on but quickly turns back off even if I unlock it in time. I can repeat this forever and never actually get the unit unlocked and keep the screen on.
I am NOT rooted or anything special really other then removing a bunch of preloaded lenovo apps through normal uninstall.

Is anyone else seeing this behavior?

If I forcefully reboot, the K1 comes back on normally and functions fine, but again I can repeat the behavior by keeping it on standby overnight.


----------



## xelacac (Nov 2, 2011)

I saw that. You brightness is set to "auto" I guess ?
The only way to fix it is to set it manually.
You'll have to reset it by keeping the power buton down for a couple of seconds. Then turning it on, and change the brightness.


----------



## dizz0123 (Aug 3, 2011)

Yup, brightness is set to auto. It wont go back to the lockscreen after it shuts off, but you only have time to do one thing each screen cycle. So turn on, unlock. On again, go into settings, keep doing it like that till you get to the brightness and shut auto off. After that it'll be fine.

Sent from my K1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dizz0123 (Aug 3, 2011)

Oops, didnt see the forcibly reboot part. Didnt try with mine. Just do that and shut the auto bright off. Probably alot easier.

Sent from my K1 using Tapatalk


----------

